# GBATEMP on tv



## amrod (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.sho.com/sho/dark-net/home

Was on episode 1

Showed a guy in Bronx NY who downloaded a love plus translation from here


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 22, 2016)

so what's the show about?


----------



## amrod (Jan 22, 2016)

That part was about guys who would rather date virtual girls rather then real ones.  They were showing rinko on ds and then it said its not just happening in Japan.  Then it cuts to a guy who downloaded translation patch from here.  It just premiered on TV the show


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 22, 2016)

I'd like to see that clip lol. Pretty interesting


----------



## duwen (Jan 22, 2016)

I just watched the show, and was surprised to see this site flash up on the screen - just did a quick search to see if anyone else had spotted it, and here we are 

The brief synopsis for this documentary series (as found on epguides.com) states:
"The story of the dangerous Internet underworld of cyber predators and criminals that is inaccessible to normal search engines."
...although this first episode (subtitled 'Crush') deals with the part technology plays in modern relationships, for better or worse.

It almost made me want to give Love Plus another go 

btw, I grabbed the show from a fairly well known bittorrent tracker.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Jan 22, 2016)

LOL, and they keep saying there's no market in the US for dating sims.... XD  (I've not tried Love Plus, yet, but I somehow suspect that dating a simulation will lack some of the...um..tactile...advantages of dating a real girl)


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 22, 2016)

WE DID IT GBATEMP! WE'RE FAMOUS! _WOOOO_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2016)

What a freak.
...
...
...
Light theme indeed.

 

About 28 minutes if you are skipping to the goods.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 22, 2016)

Wondering what member this TV-show writer is. ;p


----------



## duwen (Jan 22, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Wondering what member this TV-show writer is. ;p


Bortz


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> What a freak.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


MY EYES


----------



## duwen (Jan 22, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> MY EYES


ikr... *Tempstyle DARK master-race


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2016)

Bonus points if you're a user on the screen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol their names are blurred out.


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2016)

who ever was this _guy_ you should have talked about me a little.... they would have thought you was cool and awesome.... now everyone thinks you wank to games. 


they is a Japanese proverb which come to mind.. 




Spoiler



shame to family


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2016)

The true question is.. who are these people?




Cos they are famous


----------



## 3DSPoet (Jan 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> who ever was this _guy_ you should have talked about me a little.... they would have thought you was cool and awesome.... now everyone thinks you wank to games.
> 
> 
> they is a Japanese proverb which come to mind..
> ...



Hahaha...I actually "heard" you say that in Bender's voice...oh brain....


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 22, 2016)

On one, I barely read out Nintendo Fanboy. Lucky bastard!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2016)

amrod said:


> That part was about guys who would rather date virtual girls rather then real ones.



Sounds like a typical GBAtemp member!


----------



## 3DSPoet (Jan 22, 2016)

So here's the beauty part....it's talking about some guy falling in love with a digital character on the game..and the topic those posts are listed under is..."The Best Handheld you ever owned"...anyone else think his answer might not actually be a game console?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 22, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Sounds like a typical GBAtemp member!


Hey. If I want to date my 3DS, I should! IT'S TRUE LOVE!!!


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Sounds like a typical GBAtemp member!



not true.


im f.....mmm... dating @GamerzHell9137's mum


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2016)

I've never heard of this show before.. Is it new? Also congrats gbatemp.


----------



## jDSX (Jan 22, 2016)

Sadly they left out one the of most important legendary members here



Spoiler



@VinsCool


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 22, 2016)

Neat, thanks for sharing


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2016)

shaunj66 said:


> Neat, thanks for sharing



as an admin you are happy i am sure as any ad is good ad.

even if we all look like a bunch of wankers.


who wanks to video games.


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 22, 2016)

deleted


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 22, 2016)

Is this GBATemp Weebs: The Show?  

*It's perfect.*


----------



## Depravo (Jan 22, 2016)

Of all the things to gain notoriety for...

EDIT: Good grief! I dodged a bullet there. *I* was in that thread!

https://gbatemp.net/threads/best-handheld-you-liked-or-owned.391999/#post-5558384


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2016)

WatchGintama said:


> ON THE NEXT EPISODE THEY DIG DEEPER INTO OUR FORUMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayyyyy! @king_leo right there.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> What a freak.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


I spy @TheZoroark007 and his "Mario Maker on 3DS" thread. It's the cut off thread on the top.

Edit: Also featuring @Megaben99, @WiiCube_2013, and @Prior22. All from the emulation thread.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jan 23, 2016)

I have slacked off in my posting here in the last few years thankfully, so chances of me showing up there are low.
This is hilarious though will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2016)

i better be in the next ep


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 23, 2016)

So I looked at the GBATemp part. 

There was 3 parts -
one with the site's partial log, (cut off at temp.net, with the Underground Gaming Community and home/forums/tutorials/etc bar intact) 
One with a search bar and assorted posts 
One with the forum post with LovePlus English translation itself

The list of posts appears to be from a search bar, searching for "love".
I see EVEN MORE USERS! HOORAH

@3DSXLGamer - on "I want an >:C emotion"
@DiogoN96 - on "God Eater 2 Translation (Looking for translators!)"
@MrShyCity - on "God Eater 2 Translation (Looking for translators!)"
A post on Know Your Temps: Cherry Pie - the post's text was not shown on the search bar, oddly enough. - The avatar was a MLG looking Toon Link, and based on time shown in the post/the show itself and the person's avatar, it was very likely to be @VinsCool
@migles @hundshamer @cracker, All from the "Best handheld you liked or owned?" post.
@Ivoire - on "My o3DS questions."



Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I spy @TheZoroark007 and his "Mario Maker on 3DS" thread. It's the cut off thread on the top.
> 
> Edit: Also featuring @Megaben99, @WiiCube_2013, and @Prior22. All from the emulation thread.



YOU'RE FAMOUS!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2016)

weird how costello hasn't made 1 post in this


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2016)

He wants the royalties


----------



## migles (Jan 23, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> @3DSXLGamer - on "I want an >:C emotion"


that was my thread. IIRC >:C  


Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> A post on Know Your Temps: Cherry Pie - the post's text was not shown on the search bar, oddly enough. - The avatar was a MLG looking Toon Link, and based on time shown in the post/the show


vinsclones! everyone had vinscool avatar, cherry pie was being  auto-sponsored by doritos\mt dew, and other stuff and  was one of the few guys to stay a vinsclone for a very long time


Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> @migles @hundshamer @cracker, All from the "Best handheld you liked or owned?" post.


i barelly remember that one, either i answered it was the psp, or the gba sp, most likely psp


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 23, 2016)

migles said:


> vinsclones! everyone had vinscool avatar, cherry pie was being  auto-sponsored by doritos\mt dew, and other stuff and  was one of the few guys to stay a vinsclone for a very long time


Well, VinsCool's post matched the time shown in the show itself more than any of the other posts.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 23, 2016)

All publicity is good publicity!


----------



## Reisyukaku (Jan 23, 2016)

WatchGintama said:


> ON THE NEXT EPISODE THEY DIG DEEPER INTO OUR FORUMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be honored.
"Look mum! My titty enhancement mod for pokemon is on TV!"


----------



## OctopusRift (Jan 23, 2016)

I spy a hundshamer.


----------



## hundshamer (Jan 24, 2016)

They blurred my username, but not the part in my avatar. WHERE'S MY F'N ROYALTIES!


----------



## Minox (Jan 27, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> I spy a hundshamer. View attachment 36436


Cracker seems to be in that screenshot as well.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 27, 2016)

amrod said:


> That part was about guys who would rather date virtual girls rather then real ones.


----------



## duwen (Jan 27, 2016)

Thirty3Three said:


>


I'd like to think that even virtual girls wouldn't give that dude the time of day


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 27, 2016)

duwen said:


> I'd like to think that even virtual girls wouldn't give that dude the time of day


That's what fake Tinder images are for


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2016)

Light Theme Master Race!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 27, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Light Theme Master Race!


OH my God. And where the actual yes have you been??

But yeah, +1 to the Light Theme comment.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 27, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Light Theme Master Race!


They forgot to log in. That's all.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 27, 2016)

Glory to the far superior dark theme


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 27, 2016)

amrod said:


> That part was about guys who would rather date virtual girls rather then real ones.  They were showing rinko on ds and then it said its not just happening in Japan.  Then it cuts to a guy who downloaded translation patch from here.  It just premiered on TV the show




I laughed so hard because those guys who would rather date virtual girls rather than a real ones is a hypocrite. They are so silly.

Anyway, about the love plus translation means nothing to me. Its just silly game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> I laughed so hard because those guys who would rather date virtual girls rather than a real ones is a hypocrite. They are so silly.
> 
> Anyway, about the love plus translation means nothing to me. Its just silly game.


hy·poc·ri·sy
həˈpäkrəsē/
_noun_
noun: *hypocrisy*; plural noun: *hypocrisies*
the practice of claiming to have moral standards or beliefs to which one's own behavior does not conform; pretense.​
I don't get what's so hypocritical about saying you'd rather date virtual girls, then going ahead and dating just virtual girls.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Jan 27, 2016)

I could be wrong, but I THINK what he means is that those guys would RATHER date a real girl, but since they can't get one, they date the game and say that's what they want.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 27, 2016)

WatchGintama said:


> ON THE NEXT EPISODE THEY DIG DEEPER INTO OUR FORUMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly the greatest example of GBAtemp's achievements.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Glory to the far superior dark theme


Well, this thread has made me finally try the dark theme (yeah, so many years and never touched it before)
It looks so retro in a sense and my eyes are so happy.
So I have to thank the creators of this shitty TV show that flapped the wings to trigger this chaotic chain of events leading to me joining the dark theme master race.


----------



## hundshamer (Jan 27, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, this thread has made me finally try the dark theme (yeah, so many years and never touched it before)
> It looks so retro in a sense and my eyes are so happy.
> So I have to thank the creators of this shitty TV show that flapped the wings to trigger this chaotic chain of events leading to me joining the dark theme master race.


What's funny, is I am in the same boat. Been here for years. All this talk of light/dark theme made me try the dark theme. I must say... I LIKE IT! 

A bit off topic. If you made the "soon" gif, it is animated wrong. With those kind of clock, the "N" will still flip when the "O" flips. Think of it. When it turns from 7:09 to 7:10, the 9 has to change to a 0.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 28, 2016)

Jackus said:


> The true question is.. who are these people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://gbatemp.net/members/megaben99.363140/

Their reply in the screenshot can be found here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/best-handheld-you-liked-or-owned.391999/page-2

2nd member in screenshot is: https://gbatemp.net/members/wiicube_2013.337025/


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 28, 2016)

Brian117 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/members/megaben99.363140/
> 
> Their reply in the screenshot can be found here:
> 
> ...


I have all of them documented. Needless to say I was bored.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 10, 2016)

Were there more episodes of this show in which we could be seen?


----------



## duwen (Feb 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Were there more episodes of this show in which we could be seen?


The second episode was about 'cyber implants', and the third was about child porn on the deep web... so, to answer your question - thankfully hopefully not!


----------



## 3DSPoet (Feb 10, 2016)

duwen said:


> The second episode was about 'cyber implants', and the third was about child porn on the deep web... so, to answer your question - thankfully hopefully not!



Well, some of the people here are pretty hardcore...an implant or two might not be out of the question.  As for the child porn, well, again, let's HOPE that's not here!!!


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 11, 2016)

duwen said:


> The second episode was about 'cyber implants', and the third was about child porn on the deep web... so, to answer your question - thankfully hopefully not!


Hahah oh, well, good in that case!


----------

